# CUPS in fotokwaliteit

## Hal-61

Iemand een idee hoe ik een HP880 injet in fotokwaliteit kan laten printen via CUPS ?

Printen in de basis kwaliteit lukt perfect, maar op fotopapier lijkt dat natuurlijk nergens op.

Ik dacht dat er ooits hiervoor een speciale printerfilter bestond, maar hier vind ik niets van terug.

tnx

----------

## pmjdebruijn

Volgens mij zit dat dezer dagen standaard bij hpijs/hplip.

KDE en GNOME hebben daar een printer manager tool voor, en daar kan je de kwaliteit instellen.

----------

